# What is a piggy tail catheter?



## dabulls100 (Jul 2, 2009)

One physician uses piggy tail catheters in his op reports. They apparently are left in pt. To me they sound similar to a ureteral stent. Can someone please tell me the difference as I am having a hard time finding a cpt code for them without knowing what they are.


----------



## lcoburn (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pigtail catheter*

A pigtail catheter is just a type of drain.  It is called a pigtail because it is curved on the end (like a pig's tail).  The curve helps keep the drain in place. These catheters may be used to drain abscesses, pleural effusions, hydronephrotic kidneys, etc.  Some ureteral stents are pigtail-type catheters. In coding procedures where a pigtail type of drain is used, the key would be to look for what is being drained and then you will be able to assign the correct CPT code.

Laurie Coburn


----------

